# What does a sponsor have to show



## ukman (Mar 2, 2009)

Hello to everyone and thanks in advance for your advice and knowledge. Can anyone tell me what is involve or needed from a sponsor when sponsoring someone or family member. 

What it is my dad is an american citizen, naturalized, been in the states for like 25 years. I am 32, with wife and kids, I know if i was to be sponsor though my dad it would be on the I-130, can anyone tell me besides filling in the paper work, what else would my dad have to send or filled to be able to sponsor and what are the fees.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

ukman said:


> Hello to everyone and thanks in advance for your advice and knowledge. Can anyone tell me what is involve or needed from a sponsor when sponsoring someone or family member.
> 
> What it is my dad is an american citizen, naturalized, been in the states for like 25 years. I am 32, with wife and kids, I know if i was to be sponsor though my dad it would be on the I-130, can anyone tell me besides filling in the paper work, what else would my dad have to send or filled to be able to sponsor and what are the fees.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Your father can sponsor you for permanent residency. These visas are numerically limited, and you are third preference. They are currently issuing visas to folks whose cases were filed in December 2000. 

The filing fee is $355. There will be other costs down the line, but it's impossible to say what they'll be a decade or so.


----------



## Wayfarer (Apr 4, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Your father can sponsor you for permanent residency. These visas are numerically limited, and you are third preference. They are currently issuing visas to folks whose cases were filed in December 2000.
> 
> The filing fee is $355. There will be other costs down the line, but it's impossible to say what they'll be a decade or so.


What about friends who are unrelated? Is that the same process?

Cheers


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Wayfarer said:


> What about friends who are unrelated? Is that the same process?
> 
> Cheers


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Wayfarer said:


> What about friends who are unrelated? Is that the same process?
> 
> Cheers


First degree relatives only.


----------



## tigersharkjs (Sep 19, 2008)

Go to www.uscis.gov It has all the answers!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

tigersharkjs said:


> Go to www.uscis.gov It has all the answers!


The USCIS site is bloody awful, though!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

tigersharkjs said:


> Go to USCIS Home Page It has all the answers!


You are having a laugh... it took me 2 years to find everything since the last change ..

and its changing all again soon ...


----------

